# FS: energy shots



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Fs-energy shots $35 each box-12 bottles 89ml.
2monster energy 
&
2monster hitman

I THINK ITS 3.49 OR 3.99 EACH BOTTLE IN THE STORE +TAX
SO IF YOU BUY THE WHOLE BOX ITS AROUND $45 TO $50 WITH TAXES.
I HAVE 4BOXES 2ENERGY & 2HITMAN BUY 4 OF THEM FOR $100.


----------

